# Adding colors to camo bows



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi ladies,
I know that many of you hunt and/or shoot camo bows. I hunt and do the occasional 3D shoot and I'm wanting to add a bit of color to my bow without doing do much that it undermines being camofluaged. I thought of getting strings, a new sling, colored dampeners - stuff like that. How do colors look on camo? Any other ideas? I know some of you have done this - would you please post pictures?
Thanks!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I have lime light and purple strings on my bow. Purple peep. Green stabilizer. My bow pics are posted on the rigs thread here in the womans section. If you wanna keep it simple I would stay with darker type colors. Or get colors that go with your bows camo. Thats what I tried to do.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

*Color*

I'm leaning heavily toward purple - already have purple and white blazers on my arrows and I'm planning out the colors for my wrist sling - purple and black for sure - may add a 3rd color like grey or silver...


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

That would look cool. Have you thought about a purple and black grip for your bow? I have a green and black on mine.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I think that camo looks great with anything! I love camo and hot pink. That's what my bow is, with a bit of black.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I have thought about maybe getting a torqueless - I'm waiting to see what his new purple looks like. The lost camo has alot of greys and tans so I'm thinking it would look ok with some color added. Plus when I do 3d no one - at least not the guys - will pick up my bow by accident


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I have done hot pink and black strings, with hot pink bowjax on limbs and strings on camo bow.. looks cool..


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I did black/blue on the strings and sling. It added just enough color.


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

It is funny...I say that I don't care for pink. But then I look at my bow...I have pink and black strings, pink and black wrist sling, pink and black grip and pink fletchings!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

My bow just came back from the dipper, it is mossy oak treestand....so now I gotta figure if my lime green and black strings will go good with it or not...gotta look good!!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> My bow just came back from the dipper, it is mossy oak treestand....so now I gotta figure if my lime green and black strings will go good with it or not...gotta look good!!



It looks good on APG IMHO


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

My camo bow came with lime green and gray string/cable set.. looks awesome!  Had a custom bow wrist sling with flo.green and camo. Sight has a light-actuated covering over exposed fiber-optic areas that's clear/white in low light, and changes to lavender, then purple, the brighter the light onto the sight. The lavender/purple makes a nice accent, and I too have some arrows with lavender and white fletchings, that look good with it!  Have fun and good luck with whatever you do!


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

Outdoor Gal said:


> My camo bow came with lime green and gray string/cable set.. looks awesome!  Had a custom bow wrist sling with flo.green and camo. Sight has a light-actuated covering over exposed fiber-optic areas that's clear/white in low light, and changes to lavender, then purple, the brighter the light onto the sight. The lavender/purple makes a nice accent, and I too have some arrows with lavender and white fletchings, that look good with it!  Have fun and good luck with whatever you do!


What sight are you using? That would be sweet on my bow.


I have a camo riser & the passion pink/purple limbs...I went with purple to "pimp" it out and love the way it looks. 

I have seen bows done up in camo & yellow - I've always liked that combo.


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

I've added all kinds of color to my bow, dampers, wrist sling, strings, the whole nine yards. I got the camo passion cause none of the other colors appealed to me, then just added stuff on. It worked IMO:-D


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

*picture*



emesa said:


> I've added all kinds of color to my bow, dampers, wrist sling, strings, the whole nine yards. I got the camo passion cause none of the other colors appealed to me, then just added stuff on. It worked IMO:-D


I'd love to see a picture  The DXT isn't that much different looking from the Passion at least in photos - would give me an idea how the dampeners look in color. All that is stuff I am looking to color up as I go along. I'm waiting for Dave at Torqueless to get his new purple grip color in - that will probably be the first thing I add along with a sling.

Any of you know if it's possible to take apart an Octane stabilizer and paint the red inserts? I really love the way my bow shoots with it and it would be another easy way to add just a touch of color...


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

*The wife's bow*

Here's a couple pics of my wife's bow... Cracckerized diamond razors edge, cracker stings, QAD Ultra rest, Spot Hog hoggit 5 pin sight, Posten quick release stab.



















It took me almost 6 months to get this bow the way I wanted it and she loves it and does hunt with it mostly, with just a little 3-d mixed in there from time to time.

Steve


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks great Steve - thanks for posting pics!


----------



## Heifzilla (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's mine. It's admittedly a little over the top, but it fits my personality  Besides, if deer can't see blaze orange, they probably can't see flo purple or flo pink, either. These are the stock strings. Once they wear out, I want colored ones. I also want a pink peep but haven't been able to bring myself to spend $22 plus shipping for a peep ukey: I don't pay retail if I can avoid it


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Cool - love it!


----------



## Morganna (Aug 3, 2010)

Just love that bow, I wasn't much into camo but this looks GREAT! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heifzilla (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

*Work in Progress*

Here is what I have added so far. Will be awhile before I do some strings - will wait until I need to replace the stock ones. Eventually I will add a grip to it also. The sling I made is a pretty good match with my quiver too so everything ties together nicely


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

*camo with a color base*

This is always an option - Next Vista with color base. It could be done in purple too.

I came to this forum to start a thread displaying the pink camo and came across this thread, so figured I would post it in here first.


----------



## Cybercat (Aug 4, 2003)

Thats too sweet. Not my color but wow.


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

Cybercat said:


> Thats too sweet. Not my color but wow.


I agree - very cool! If I can ever talk hubby into another bow just for 3d I might be calling you


----------



## Kamo (Aug 27, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> I think that camo looks great with anything! I love camo and hot pink. That's what my bow is, with a bit of black.


Thats what mine is!!


----------

